# JD 316 runs rough when hot



## LawnAmbush (Jul 4, 2014)

I cleaned my carburetor completely. engine now starts ok (not great) at start-up. then runs rough when hot. any suggestions? how do you check a coil?


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

*coil maybe*

Does it run ok when there is no load on engine. I gave in last year and sent my tractor in to be checked. As long as I was only driving it, it was ok, but as soon as it got warmed up and I engaged the mower deck she wanted to stall on me. It took the shop a week to get it to do it for them and they found out it was the coil. Runs like a champ now. coil on that one was not too bad even with shop labor. had I known I could have swapped it out but hey they figured it out so they deserved to be paid good.

Good Luck


----------

